
Search for an Airbnb apt on desktop, get mobile FB ad for same village and date - pentestercrab
https://twitter.com/WolfieChristl/status/1204920699628007424
======
pentestercrab
Follow up thread here[0] that discussed how Facebook's "Advanced Matching for
Web" works.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/thezedwards/status/1204965655482527744](https://twitter.com/thezedwards/status/1204965655482527744)

